# BETA: Neu: WoW-Auktionshaus-Browser auf wowdata.buffed.de



## ZAM (5. September 2011)

Hallo buffies,

wir haben für die jüngste gesammelten Auktionshausdaten einen Browser gebastelt, mit dem ihr auch außerhalb des Spiels schauen könnt, was auf Eurem Server so abgeht. 
*http://wowdata.buffed.de/auctions*​​*Der Browser ist noch eine Beta-Version um eventuelle Bedienkomfortkrücken noch auszubügeln und an der Performance zu schrauben.*​*
*​*[attachment=12169:wowdata_auctions.jpg]
*​*
*​*So gehts:*​- Ruft den Browser auf, stellt Euren Realm und die Frakion ein und klickt auf Suchen​- Euch stehen diverse Filter zur Verfügung, durch die Ihr wie im Spiel Kategorien vorfiltern könnt​​​*Features:*​- Diverse Filter​- Sortierbare Tabellenspalten​- Filter-Einstellungen tauschbar ( Weitergabe des Links: bspw. http://wowdata.buffe...5.2.0.A.1.4.0.0  - Gilt nur für Grundfilter, keine Suchbegriffe)​- Habt Ihr einen Charakter hier hochgeladen und vorausgewählt​|-- Itemvergleich mit den Sachen, die der Charakter trägt bei Mouse over​|-- Automatische Einstellung von dessen Realm und Fraktion im Filter​- Charaktere die auch in unserer Datenbank mit BLASC3 hochgeladen wurden sind direkt verlinkt​|-- Anzeige der Auktionen einzelner Charaktere​​
​*Bei Fehlermeldungen bitte unbedingt folgendes angeben:* ​- Beschreibung, welcher Fehler auftrat bzw. exakt beschreiben?​- Ist der Fehler reproduzierbar?​- Angabe des verwendeten Browsernamen + Versionsnummer​- Welche Windows-Installation (XP, Vista, 7) mit welcher Bit-Variante (32, 64) wird verwendet?​
​Wir freuen uns auf Euer Feedback, vor allem mit Augenmerk auf Performance und Bedienbarkeit.​


----------



## Edou (5. September 2011)

Finde die Idee, trotz dessen, dass ich kein WoW mehr spiele, ganz Gut. Leute die grade keine Zeit/Lust haben lange Richtung AH zu laufen, oder Unterwegs sind (Handy sei dank, kann man auch so ins Internet, falls es funktioniert *g*) können dann schnell mal einen Blick riskieren und zur Not dann doch, falls was tolles drin sein sollte, sich Einloggen und zuschnappen. Daher ein "+" für die gute Idee. =)


----------



## Renox1 (5. September 2011)

Wow! Echt gut gemacht. Wie schnell geht das mit dem aktualisieren?


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. September 2011)

Die Aktualisierung der Auktionshausdaten hängt auch von Blizzard ab, wie schnell es bei der API erneuert wird. Könnte ja fast Realtime sein


----------



## Kamsi (5. September 2011)

wird das nicht probleme mit blizzard geben ?

weil sie bieten einen ähnlichen dienst an für den man aber zahlen muss


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. September 2011)

Blizzard bietet eine offizielle API zum Auslesen der Auktionshausdaten an.

Du kannst damit aber nicht im Auktionshaus handeln. Dafür darfst du dann das mobile Auktionshaus erwerben.


----------



## ZAM (6. September 2011)

Keine sonstigen Anregungen?


----------



## Tephis (6. September 2011)

Zu Sortierbare Tabellenspalten:
Es wäre schön, wenn man nicht nur nach Seltenheit, sondern auch noch nach dem Namen der Items sortieren könnte.

Verwendungszweck?
Suche ich z.B. allgemein unter Rüstung -> Verschiedenes nur nach epischen Gegenständen habe ich aktuell keine Möglichkeit die Items zu gruppieren. Sind ja alle gleich selten. Kann man aktuell sehr gut an den Dunkelmond-Karten nachvollziehen.


----------



## Masouk (6. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Keine sonstigen Anregungen?



Doch, doch. Gut Ding' will Weile haben: 

- Rubriken ein-/ausklappbar, sprich "Rüstung", "Behälter", "Verbrauchbar" etc. damit man nicht durch die Liste scrollen muss.
- Sortieren nach Namen ermöglichen
- Individuelle Einstellung "Anzahl Items pro Seite" (10, 25, 50, 100 oder so)
- Klassenverwendung, und damit automatisch ein Filter (Priester nur Stoff und entsprechende Waffen etc.) --> analog dem "Verwendbare Gegenstände" im inGame-AH

Gruß.


----------



## Danida (6. September 2011)

Hi ZAM, 

erst einmal nette Umsetzung... Obwohl mir der Sinn der Anwendung entgeht, da es ja eine ähnliche Anwendung von Blizzard gibt, welche -soweit ich weiß- für das Durchsuchen des AH auch kostenlos ist.

Hier noch einige Anmerkungen von mir: 

Ich fände auch eine Bereichssuche nach Item-Level sehr nützlich. 

Genauso eine Sortier- als auch Anzeigemöglichkeit nach "Gebotspreis"/"Sofortkaufpreis" sowohl für "pro Gegenstand"/"insgesamt" wäre toll.

Grüße


----------



## Heynrich (6. September 2011)

man kann doch auch auf der wow seite das autkionshaus einsehen?
nur halt net handeln ohne zu zahlen.


----------



## Draco1985 (6. September 2011)

Hm, meine Wunschfunktion wäre eine Preishistorie (Durchschnitt) pro Item und Server, aber ich vermute mal, das würde eure Datenbanken sprengen, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## ZAM (6. September 2011)

Heynrich schrieb:


> man kann doch auch auf der wow seite das autkionshaus einsehen?
> nur halt net handeln ohne zu zahlen.



Und das heißt wir dürfen kein AH anbieten?


----------



## ZAM (6. September 2011)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Hm, meine Wunschfunktion wäre eine Preishistorie (Durchschnitt) pro Item und Server, aber ich vermute mal, das würde eure Datenbanken sprengen, oder irre ich mich da?



Die Idee hatten wir auch schon, aber das sind echt.. krass viele Daten.


----------



## Draco1985 (6. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Idee hatten wir auch schon, aber das sind echt.. krass viele Daten.



Habs mir schon gedacht... X Dutzend Server... X Tausend Gegenstände pro Import... Und das stündlich oder zumindest täglich...

Da kommt ne Menge zusammen.


----------



## Grushdak (6. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und das heißt wir dürfen kein AH anbieten?


Ich denke ja, das könnte es.
Denn wenn nun recht viele nicht mehr bei Blizzard zahlen, könnte das schon Unmut bei denen hervorrufen.

Ansonsten finde ich das AH hier schon gelungen - sieht sehr interessant aus. 
Vielleicht komme ich ja auch mal dazu, es zu testen.

greetz


----------



## ZAM (6. September 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich denke ja, das könnte es.
> Denn wenn nun recht viele nicht mehr bei Blizzard zahlen, könnte das schon Unmut bei denen hervorrufen.




Schwierig, bei ner offiziellen Schnittstelle. ^^


----------



## Cassiopheia (6. September 2011)

Außerdem kann man im Armory auch einfach aufs AH zugreifen! Jeder - kostenfrei. Da verwechseln hier einige etwas. Die "App" fürs AH die etwas kostet, ermöglicht das einstellen etc von Auktionen. Das Ansehen ist grundsätzlich frei und jedem auch von Blizzard zugänglich, von daher gibts halt auch diese Schnittstelle und es stört sie garantiert nicht!


----------



## -Siegel- (12. September 2011)

Nette Idee, auch wenn Sie nicht bis zu mir durchdringen möchte,

W7 x64, Firefox und IE. 
Suchvorgang nach einem Suchbegriff bis in's unendliche hinein, kein Ergebnis. Suchvorgang lässt sich auch nicht abbrechen. Lediglich das neue Laden der Seite bringt mich aus der Suchschleife und lässt das Spiel wieder von neuem beginnen. Lediglich die Auflistung über die Kategorien funktioniert.


----------



## Nisbo (12. September 2011)

Nette Sache, was mir aber aufgefallen ist, ist wenn man eine Kategorie aufruft welche noch nicht eingelesen wurde (Vermutung) das man dann als Ausgabe "Unerlaubter Zugriff" bekommt.
Ich habe das bei den Stangenwaffen probiert, bin dann auf eine andere Waffenkategorie und wieder zurück nach ca 2 Minuten, dann wurde alles ausgegeben.

Evtl kann man die Meldung umbenennen in "Daten werden geladen" und nach xx Sekunden kommt ein Refresh


----------



## wronny (12. September 2011)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Hm, meine Wunschfunktion wäre eine Preishistorie (Durchschnitt) pro Item und Server, aber ich vermute mal, das würde eure Datenbanken sprengen, oder irre ich mich da?



Das ist dann doch eher etwas für ne Client-Anwendung. Praktisch wäre es aber alle mal; alleine schon wegen der Darstellungsmöglichkeiten.


Ergänzungen zur Seite:
mehr Filter-Optionen wären, wie schon mehrmals genannt, ganz nett.

Am ehesten fehlen mir da 
- "Nur Sofortkauf" und "Nur Auktionen"
- "Exakter Name" --> Wenn ich nach >"Infernorubin"< suche, dann will ich nur den rohen Stein und nicht zusätzlich die geschliffenen Steine
(--> Wenn man die Ergebnisse dann schon auf ein Item reduziert hat, könnte man bei der Ausgabe natürlich auch den Durchschnittspreis und für jedes Angebot den Anteil an diesem ausgeben (schön farblich Codiert, wie man es Ingame von Auctioneer&Co gewohnt ist))

Ganz wichtig:
- Das Alter der Daten bzw. das Datum zu dem sie abgerufen wurden.

"Ganz nett" wäre noch, wenn die Kategorien eben so funktionieren würden wie Ingame (Wurde schon gesagt) oder wenn es zumindest eine Suchmaske für die Kategorien gäbe.


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (12. September 2011)

Schönes Tool,

nur bei Items mit <Zufälliger Verzauberung> ists doof das da nicht die "wirkliche" steht 


MFG
Pala


----------



## DerVerlorene (12. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> ​*Bei Fehlermeldungen bitte unbedingt folgendes angeben:* ​- Beschreibung, welcher Fehler auftrat bzw. exakt beschreiben?​- Ist der Fehler reproduzierbar?​- Angabe des verwendeten Browsernamen + Versionsnummer​- Welche Windows-Installation (XP, Vista, 7) mit welcher Bit-Variante (32, 64) wird verwendet?​
> ​



-nach auswahl eines charakters wurde nur der server, nicht aber die fraktion eingestellt. gilt für meine sämtlichen charakter, egal ob horde oder allianz. fehlermeldung dazu:

*"Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten
Wähle bitte eine Fraktionsseite aus!"

-reproduzierbar

-IE8.0.6001

-XP32 SP3

sorry für die fettschreibung, aber der lustige editor mag einfach nicht mehr auf normal zurückschalten *


----------



## villain (12. September 2011)

wäre es möglich, die serverliste auf europäische server zu erweitern ? ich spiele nämlich auf einem englischsprachigen server. 
wäre cool, wenn ich da auch mal nen blick ins AH werfen könnte..


----------



## Felix^^ (13. September 2011)

Hey, es wäre cool wenn man das Auktionshaus nach Verkäufernamen durchsuchen könnte. So könnte man z.B. wenn man auf der Arbeit ist kurz den Status von den Auktionen seiner Characktere beobachten


----------



## Vanitra (13. September 2011)

Neben dem AH hätt ich noch eine Idee die ihr vielleicht auch umsetzen könnt. Ihr habt die DB, ihr habt die Rezepte, ihr habt gezeigt das ihr das AH auslesen könnt.  Wenn man das kombiniert kann man doch bestimmt leicht einen Matskostenrechner zusammenbasteln. Realm und Fraktion auswählen, baubares Item auswählen und man kann schauen was es an Mats kosten würde oder ob es güstiger ist das Item direkt zu kaufen.


----------



## ZAM (13. September 2011)

Vielen Dank schon mal für Euer Feedback. Die Features/Bugs habe ich bereits notiert. Hier noch ein paar Anmerkungen:



Nisbo schrieb:


> Nette Sache, was mir aber aufgefallen ist, ist wenn man eine Kategorie aufruft welche noch nicht eingelesen wurde (Vermutung) das man dann als Ausgabe "Unerlaubter Zugriff" bekommt.
> Ich habe das bei den Stangenwaffen probiert, bin dann auf eine andere Waffenkategorie und wieder zurück nach ca 2 Minuten, dann wurde alles ausgegeben.
> 
> Evtl kann man die Meldung umbenennen in "Daten werden geladen" und nach xx Sekunden kommt ein Refresh



Was genau hast du da eingestellt? welchen Browser nutzt du (+Version)?



wronny schrieb:


> [..] wenn die Kategorien eben so funktionieren würden wie Ingame [..]



Was genau ? Einklappbar oder ist noch etwas "anders"?



Kártöffèl schrieb:


> nur bei Items mit <Zufälliger Verzauberung> ists doof das da nicht die "wirkliche" steht



Die Daten liefert das Spiel leider nicht zum jeweiligen Item.



villain schrieb:


> wäre es möglich, die serverliste auf europäische server zu erweitern ? ich spiele nämlich auf einem englischsprachigen server.
> wäre cool, wenn ich da auch mal nen blick ins AH werfen könnte..



Schön wäre das, ja. Ursprünglich wollten wir alles abgrasen, haben uns dann aber entschieden erstmal nur die deutschen Server zu berücksichtigen. Grund ist einfach die Datenmenge. Der Scan nur rein für die deutschen Server dauert schon relativ lang und das bei "nur" 87 Servern. Die restlichen EU-Server wären nochmal 161, allein UK umfasst 112 Server, von den US-Servern garnicht zu sprechen. Wenn es eine Methode gibt das irgendwie noch zu beschleunigen, sind die EU-Server mit drin.

Mehr Feedback ist natürlich erwünscht


----------



## Vanitra (13. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Daten liefert das Spiel leider nicht zum jeweiligen Item.


Nun wenn die API den genauen Namen des Items liefert, also auch mit Zusatz wie "des Lauffeuers" oder "des Adlers" kann man daraus und des Skalierungsquotientes der Stats auf den Items mit dem Itemlevel (natürlich unter Berücksichtigung des Contents zu dem das Item gehört weil jeder Content andere Skalierungen hat) bestimmt die ungefähren Stats der zufälligen VZ errechnen. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt auf den Punkt genau sein, obwohl auch das eigentlich möglich ist wenn man die richtige Formel nutzt. Bei den Skalierungen für die Erbstücke klappt es ja auch ganz gut.

Was die Preishistorie betrifft. Mehr als die letzten 10 Preise und mehr als rare, epische und ausgewählte grüne Gegenstände müsste man da ja gar nicht speichern. Somit könnte man auch da die Datenmenge einschränken.


----------



## ZAM (13. September 2011)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Nun wenn die API den genauen Namen des Items liefert



Nur die ID.



> Was die Preishistorie betrifft. Mehr als die letzten 10 Preise und mehr als rare, epische und ausgewählte grüne Gegenstände müsste man da ja gar nicht speichern. Somit könnte man auch da die Datenmenge einschränken.



Das würde aber die Scandauer nicht einschränken, weil man erstmal die Qualität des jeweiligen Items gegenchecken müsste.


----------



## ZAM (13. September 2011)

wronny schrieb:


> - "Exakter Name"



Check



> - Das Alter der Daten bzw. das Datum zu dem sie abgerufen wurden.



Check



DerVerlorene schrieb:


> -nach auswahl eines charakters wurde nur der server, nicht aber die fraktion eingestellt.





Check



Felix^^ schrieb:


> Hey, es wäre cool wenn man das Auktionshaus nach Verkäufernamen durchsuchen könnte. So könnte man z.B. wenn man auf der Arbeit ist kurz den Status von den Auktionen seiner Characktere beobachten



Check


----------



## Nisbo (13. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> **** mein quote ****
> Nisbo, on 12 September 2011 - 17:09, said:Nette Sache, was mir aber aufgefallen ist, ist wenn man eine Kategorie aufruft welche noch nicht eingelesen wurde (Vermutung) das man dann als Ausgabe "Unerlaubter Zugriff" bekommt.
> Ich habe das bei den Stangenwaffen probiert, bin dann auf eine andere Waffenkategorie und wieder zurück nach ca 2 Minuten, dann wurde alles ausgegeben.
> 
> ...



Ich habe nur links auf die Kategorie Stangenwaffen geklickt und dann auf Suchen
Browser ist hier auf Arbeit "Firefox 6.0.2"

Sah aber nicht nach einem Browserproblem aus sondern nach einer Standardfehlermeldung weil die Daten der Kategorie noch nicht vorlagen,
aber da ich den Code nicht kenne und mich auch mit der API noch nicht befasst habe war das nur eine Vermutung.

Danach hat es ja funktioniert als ich in einer anderen Kategorie war und wieder in Stangenwaffen rein bin

---

Btw warum geht hier nicht Zitat im Zitat, wäre in dem Fall hilfreich gewesen wenn man sein Zitat auf das Du Dich bezogen hast auch zitiert hätte, also das was ich extra markiert habe ^^ Und ja ich weiß Zitat im Zitat im Zitat im Zitat im Zitat im Zitat im Zitat im Zitat im Zitat im Zitat nervt irgendwann, aber eine Ebene mehr wäre evtl hilfreich gewesen.


----------



## ZAM (15. September 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Btw warum geht hier nicht Zitat im Zitat, wäre in dem Fall hilfreich gewesen wenn man sein Zitat auf das Du Dich bezogen hast auch zitiert hätte, also das was ich extra markiert habe ^^ Und ja ich weiß Zitat im Zitat im Zitat im Zitat im Zitat im Zitat im Zitat im Zitat im Zitat im Zitat nervt irgendwann, aber eine Ebene mehr wäre evtl hilfreich gewesen.



Das gehört in ein separates Topic


----------



## ZAM (15. September 2011)

wronny schrieb:


> [..] könnte man bei der Ausgabe natürlich auch den Durchschnittspreis und für jedes Angebot den Anteil an diesem ausgeben



So?

[attachment=12190:wowdata_ah_wasneues.jpg]


----------



## MissResol (27. September 2011)

Also ich habs nur kurz angetestet, aber bereits festgestellt, das ich nicht nach verzauberungen suchen kann weil er den Bindestrich (-) nicht annimmt

ist sehr nervig, weil ich suche immer zB so nach Verzauberungen für handschuhe mit Meisterschaft : Handschuhe - M

aufm live server klappt das gut, hier noch nicht


----------



## ZAM (27. September 2011)

Versuchs nochmal


----------



## Cantharion (27. September 2011)

cool wäre die Funktion dass man nach einem Item auf allen Servern suchen kann. Wäre bei z.B. dem Shadowmourne mount oder den TCG mounts cool.


----------



## ZAM (27. September 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> cool wäre die Funktion dass man nach einem Item auf allen Servern suchen kann. Wäre bei z.B. dem Shadowmourne mount oder den TCG mounts cool.



Das kannst du über die normale Suche realisieren. Sind Items in den Auktionshäusern dann vorhanden, siehst du das in der Box rechts auf der jeweiligen Item-Seite.


----------



## testerle (10. Oktober 2011)

die suche auf dem server baelgun-allianz behauptet wirklich es gibt kein einziges item im auktionshaus. halte ich für ein gerücht


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2011)

testerle schrieb:


> die suche auf dem server baelgun-allianz behauptet wirklich es gibt kein einziges item im auktionshaus. halte ich für ein gerücht



Check ich.

*Edit* 

Grund: Für Baelgun werden von der Blizzard-Api grad keine Daten zurückgeliefert. Einfach abwarten.


----------

